# Tenor Colossus by Straight Ahead Samples - Available Now!!!



## StraightAheadSamples (May 8, 2021)

Hey all!

Very excited to have rounded the corner on this library. Watch the new teaser below!




We spent a huge amount of time on this one. In fact, we recorded the whole thing, edited it, almost released it and then realized there were some things we wanted to try again and some ideas we really wanted to include. So, *we recorded the whole thing again*! Whew!

We're really proud of this next step in our New Standard series. We dialed in the process even more and recorded even more samples than on Birth of the Trumpet. And we think it really shows.

More demos and release info will be posted here soon. _*And yes, it does play fff dynamics!*_  Demos forthcoming. 

Thanks everyone. 

Tenor Colossus


----------



## FireGS (May 8, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> And yes, it does play fff dynamics!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 8, 2021)

Huge congrats Trey and team!!


----------



## Artemi (May 8, 2021)

I don't think that I've heard a better sampled sax to this date.
but some transitions are really harsh (legatos - falls at the end)

congrats!
what's the approx pricing?


----------



## kgdrum (May 8, 2021)

@StraightAheadSamples
This looks and sounds wonderful,my concern besides the dynamic range is the available articulations.
Will this have,growls,honks,squeals in another word a bit more aggressive dirt and funk lending it to hard bop, post bop and other genres? R&B,Funk etc…….

Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2021)

The title seems to imply more of a Sonny Rollins vibe. Which is a fantastic vibe! Congrats @StraightAheadSamples - I am very interested to hear more!


----------



## kgdrum (May 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The title seems to imply more of a Sonny Rollins vibe. Which is a fantastic vibe! Congrats @StraightAheadSamples - I am very interested to hear more!


Yeah but I have tons of Sonny Rollins music from the 60’s , 70’s,80’s etc….. where he’s definitely stretching the vocabulary 🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶 beyond Colossus period and music of the 50’s.
I love this music and I love and appreciate everything @StraightAheadSamples are doing with these libraries. I just wish they’d broaden the focus a bit. The usefulness of the libraries would increase exponentially.
Sometimes you want to sound like Sonny Rollins,sometimes you want to wander towards Wayne Shorter or David Murray territory………..


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2021)

I feel you brother haha. But the title seems to hint at a certain era - was what I meant  and of course there's only so much you can include? So maybe there are more libraries in the future, for other playing styles and idioms...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2021)

Artemi said:


> what's the approx pricing?


+1 

And will you do a cool intro bundle, for those dimwits who did not buy Birth Of The Trumpet yet? Asking for a dimwit


----------



## kgdrum (May 8, 2021)

Doctor dimwit Remmet has a nice ring to it almost dignified ,I kind of like it,lol

I have the Trumpet and it’s great,that’s why I’m pushing so hard for more articulations.
Imagine if these were both expanded to go beyond the Cool period.
The 50’s ,the Birth of Cool etc…. were great but so were the 60’s,70’s etc…..
These would also lend themselves towards more genres like Hard Bop.Free Jazz,Funk,R&B,Fusion,Reggae etc………..
@StraightAheadSamples
This technology and concept imo could transform the sampled horn market,a wider range of articulations would make this a total game changer. 👍

Please


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Doctor dimwit Remmet


How’d you guess it was ME?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 15, 2021)

New demos!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 15, 2021)

A few comments about growls and such. 

So our hope was to solve the growl thing in a similar way to the way we dealt with the mutes in Birth of the Trumpet. Our opinion is, just giving you a few growl sustains isn't really helpful. Unless you can growl on any and every phrase, you're not going to be able to use it in a convincing way. So, all that to say, we're still working on this.

I think you can hear from the newer demos that it definitely does that loud sax thing (he was playing SOO loud in the room). If you want something more aggressive than this, what you're hearing, in your mind's ear, is a growl. So, we're working on it.

In regards to squeaks, honks, and various noises, that kind of really isn't our thing. I'm not ruling it out in the future as I know people like having that. But we just don't love having a reservoir of random samples that can't be connected to each other in a realistic way. We're much more interested in creating instruments that can re-create more realistic phrasing that reflect what musician's naturally do in "normal" musical situations. I do realize, that some people really like that, so we could consider for future releases. Maybe just have another additional patch that has a bunch of those random, quirky sounds.


----------



## Getsumen (May 15, 2021)

Oh man those demos.
How are these samples?? 

Into the Cyclone is amazing. Fantastic work guys


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 15, 2021)

Sooo sick. Just had a crazy thought...what if these instruments had an 'improv' feature? So you basically tell the patch what chords you have at which bar at any given moment in your piece, plus other things like time/key sig, feel, etc., then the smart delay goes to work and comes out with a fully realized improv line that's unique each time you click the 'improv' button on the GUI? 

Yes I realize that's a pipe dream. Just wanted to get it out before I forgot. XD


----------



## axb312 (May 15, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> A few comments about growls and such.
> 
> So our hope was to solve the growl thing in a similar way to the way we dealt with the mutes in Birth of the Trumpet. Our opinion is, just giving you a few growl sustains isn't really helpful. Unless you can growl on any and every phrase, you're not going to be able to use it in a convincing way. So, all that to say, we're still working on this.
> 
> ...


This sounds great. Hope theres an update for the aggressive range of the trumpet as well soon.


----------



## kgdrum (May 15, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> A few comments about growls and such.
> 
> So our hope was to solve the growl thing in a similar way to the way we dealt with the mutes in Birth of the Trumpet. Our opinion is, just giving you a few growl sustains isn't really helpful. Unless you can growl on any and every phrase, you're not going to be able to use it in a convincing way. So, all that to say, we're still working on this.
> 
> ...


@StraightAheadSamples
First off congratulations! Tenor Collossus sounds great!
As far as growls,squeaks,honks etc……..if not every saxophone player virtually every sax player since the 60’s and moving forward has incorporated these as you call it “random quirky sounds” into the musical and sonic vocabulary.
Sonny Rollins,John Coltrane,Wayne Shorter,David Murray,Michael Brecker and the list goes on…………
So yeah Tenor Collossus and Birth of the Trumpet are remarkable achievements in the VI world but it would be even more amazing if they weren’t limited to a brief timeframe in the 50’s stylistically.
Regardless I already have the Trumpet,the Tenor will be my next SAS purchase ,I just hope you expand these a bit.
Again great work!


----------



## Oakran (May 15, 2021)

It sounds great ! Congrats to the team. You guys are releasing innovative stuff in a saturated market. I wish more devs were pushing the limits like you do and be less obsessed by recycling old and boring ideas


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 18, 2021)

Are the bass and percussion in the teaser your stuff as well? Such a great sense of space in that track. Can you tell us what reverb you are using?


----------



## re-peat (May 18, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> In regards to squeaks, honks, and various noises, that kind of really isn't our thing. I'm not ruling it out in the future as I know people like having that. But we just don't love having a reservoir of random samples that can't be connected to each other in a realistic way.



Very, very wise decision, I think. Growls and honks are among the first things to give a virtual performance away, often in the most ridiculous way, as fake. Not unlike scoops, doits or shakes in trumpet or big band libraries. These type of articulations are incredibly difficult to connect in a natural sounding way to the more regular samples. I’ve never heard it done consistently well anyway. (Even in standard orchestral libraries, something as simple as connecting a trill to a regular sustain is usually a very frustrating excercise, more often than not doomed to fail.)

And besides, honks and growls are also not really a part of the established mode of expression in bop and hardbop saxophone playing anyway. I associate those things more with players like Illinois Jacquet or Gene Ammons, or the more Southern-bred style of rhythm ’n’ blues / swing jazz, which is an entirely different tradition of saxophone playing that would require a wholly different library than Tenor Colossus to do it some beginnings of justice.

_


----------



## doctoremmet (May 24, 2021)

So, lovely folks and jazz recording wizards of Straightaheadsamples. With all the spring sales going on over in London, one could easily get caught in large clouds of GAS pondering which Albion to get. 

BUT... I didn’t - because I have my eyes on a Spring Collection I created myself. I call it the DIMWIT (tm) collection. It comprises of some of the smartest jazz sampled instruments ever created, and is specially geared towards certain dimwits who forgot to purchase Birth of the Trumpet when it was introduced a couple of months ago. The bundle also has some loops because every Albion alternative has to have loops. That’s mandatory it seems, so I gladly complied.

Any hints when my bespoke and unique bundle will be.... “in stock”?


----------



## kgdrum (May 24, 2021)

@doctoremmet

it sounds like you are creating the need for a celebration here at VI-C of the upcoming Worldwide Dimwit Society’s Day of blowing the Horn!
I hope your virtual embouchure is up to the task of representing the forum at large in partaking this sacred ritual that commemorates the symbiotic nature of the elusive midi CC and the virtual reality we often confuse as music here in the land of VI-C.
I bow my head as I anticipate the journey you are about to embark,Bravo my friend Bravo! 🎶🎶 🎷 🎺 🎶🎶


----------



## doctoremmet (May 24, 2021)

@kgdrum Everyone knows my undying love for all winds, woods, brass, rosin and ivory things put out by Xsample. I’ve blown their horn many times. But these Straightahead samples are on their own very different and equally gorgeous plane. I hope the Colussus will be released way before Worldwide DimCon!


----------



## proggermusic (May 24, 2021)

I hope these aren't TOO good, work for us session saxophonists is scarce enough! I guess it was bound to happen, though.


----------



## sinkd (May 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @kgdrum Everyone knows my undying love for all winds, woods, brass, rosin and ivory things put out by Xsample. I’ve blown their horn many times. But these Straightahead samples are on their own very different and equally gorgeous plane. I hope the Colussus will be released way before Worldwide DimCon!


Dimwits of the world: UNTIE!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Any hints when my bespoke and unique bundle will be.... “in stock”?


So so soon. I can't say exactly. A matter of days...


----------



## Ryan Fultz (May 24, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> So so soon. I can't say exactly. A matter of days...


Some of us might be inclined to buy this with birth of the trumpet if the bundle is up at that time as well


----------



## doctoremmet (May 24, 2021)

Ryan Fultz said:


> Some of us might be inclined to buy this with birth of the trumpet if the bundle is up at that time as well


+100 points if you announce it here as “Dobby Emmet’s Dimwit Combo” ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (May 24, 2021)

And remember: always include the loops. It is mandatory in a bundle during a spring sale. (Promocode: DIMWIT)


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 25, 2021)

I’m really looking forward to this. I found the smart delay for BoT a bit hard to deal with at first, but my workaround is to bounce to audio as I go so that I can line the tracks back up. I just keep the original track muted so that I can go back and make edits if needed. I’m using it now for a project for a harmony/composition course I’m taking and it sounds excellent. I can’t wait for the lead trumpet as well!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 27, 2021)

Hey everyone, 
Finally, after a long wait, Tenor Colossus, will be available this Monday, May 31st. Thanks to everyone for being patient while we worked night and day to get this instrument ready for release.

There will be an intro price of 15% off the regular price, for only *$110.49*. 

But for *owners of Birth of the Trumpet, check your email for a coupon code* just for you for an additional discount on top of the intro price.

Also, to celebrate, for a limited time, *all our other libraries will be on sale as well*. So, set your alarm clock for Monday. See you then.

https://www.straightaheadsamples.com/tenorcolossus


----------



## sinkd (May 27, 2021)

Just received a very welcome email from StraightAheadSamples!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 27, 2021)

$204 Dimwit Bundle Confirmed ✅❤️


----------



## axb312 (May 27, 2021)

Knowing that this will be 40-50% off somewhere down the line, not particularly happy with the loyalty discount, if I may say so...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 27, 2021)

Well.... then you just wait and buy it when it's discounted?


----------



## axb312 (May 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Well.... then you just wait and buy it when it's discounted?


Yes probably. Cheers.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 27, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Yes probably. Cheers.


Sorry, didn’t mean to come across like a jackass hehe. Apologies.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 27, 2021)

35% off with my loyalty discount. I’ll be picking this up this weekend for sure. Looking forward to it!


----------



## jbuhler (May 27, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Hey everyone,
> Finally, after a long wait, Tenor Colossus, will be available this Monday, May 31st. Thanks to everyone for being patient while we worked night and day to get this instrument ready for release.
> 
> There will be an intro price of 15% off the regular price, for only *$110.49*.
> ...


Should I be concerned I didn’t receive an email (I do have Birth of the Trumpet)? and I did check my spam folder.


----------



## artomatic (May 27, 2021)

Thanks for the additional discount. Still loving B of T!


----------



## galactic orange (May 27, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Should I be concerned I didn’t receive an email (I do have Birth of the Trumpet)? and I did check my spam folder.


It was actually in my spam folder. I thought I didn’t get the email, and I know it doesn’t help you at all, but thanks for the reminder to check.


----------



## jbuhler (May 27, 2021)

galactic orange said:


> It was actually in my spam folder. I thought I didn’t get the email, and I know it doesn’t help you at all, but thanks for the reminder to check.


It's all good. @StraightAheadSamples took care of me. It turned out to be an issue with my Gmail inbox, which has lately taken to hiding a few emails from me that only show up when I search the mail folder. The messages don't show up under any of the tabs in Gmail. Very peculiar.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 28, 2021)

I should have read that more carefully. It’s an extra $20 off, not 20%. Anyway, pretty close. Basically 30% off the full price and it doesn’t go on sale until Monday. Gotta wait until next week. Oh, well.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (May 31, 2021)

It will be a Tenor Monday for sure!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

Tenor Monday is here baby!
(andddd Tracktion released f ‘em - their 11 operator FM synth. It must be christmas today)


----------



## kgdrum (May 31, 2021)

Has Straight Ahead mentioned how long the intro period will last?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

I don’t think they have. In the mean time make sure to download this gem. I am a huge fan of the clavinet and have an E7 myself, but this demo sounds like they had John Medeski in for the afternoon.

Very well done!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

Ordered the Horn Duo aka Dimwit Bundle!

Thanks @StraightAheadSamples ❤️
That concluded my spring shopping spree.
Now, excuse me while I’m off to Ableton!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 31, 2021)

Ahh, ya'll beat me to it.

Yes, Tenor Colossus is available now. 









Tenor Colossus


This tenor saxophone library marks the first truly realistic library of its kind. Dripping with vibe and personality, Tenor Colossus fills a much-needed gap in everyone's sample arsenal. Includes Free Kontakt Player.




www.straightaheadsamples.com





Thanks everyone.


----------



## kgdrum (May 31, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Ahh, ya'll beat me to it.
> 
> Yes, Tenor Colossus is available now.
> 
> ...


@StraightAheadSamples 
Congratulations!
Asking as a Birth of the Trumpet customer who’s going to purchase Tenor Collossus,when does the intro pricing end?
Thanks


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 31, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @StraightAheadSamples
> Congratulations!
> Asking as a Birth of the Trumpet customer who’s going to purchase Tenor Collossus,when does the intro pricing end?
> Thanks


Haven’t exactly decided. At least a couple weeks. I reserve the right to change my mind, but everyone will get a heads up when it’s about to end.


----------



## kgdrum (May 31, 2021)

Thanks,counting the pennies……………


----------



## jon wayne (May 31, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Haven’t exactly decided. At least a couple weeks. I reserve the right to change my mind, but everyone will get a heads up when it’s about to end.


I am having server issues with sax but not trumpet. Overload issue?


----------



## pulsedownloader (May 31, 2021)

jon wayne said:


> I am having server issues with sax but not trumpet. Overload issue?


What server issues? Are you getting a particular message?


----------



## jon wayne (May 31, 2021)

My Pulse downloader has a server update error message. BOT downloaded no problem. Coll Sax does not appear in items after entering serial.


----------



## pulsedownloader (May 31, 2021)

jon wayne said:


> My Pulse downloader has a server update error message. BOT downloaded no problem. Coll Sax does not appear in items after entering serial.


You're using a very old version of the app. Please install a fresh copy once more and it will resolve your issue


----------



## Garlu (May 31, 2021)

Downloading!! yay!!!! 

@StraightAheadSamples : it'd be great to add the option to specify the email where you get links/purchase confirmation, since I use a paypal separated email, and then, I got all the info into that email. No big deal, but, would be great to be able to specify it, if possible! 


Can't wait to use it, both the trumpet and the sax!


----------



## jon wayne (May 31, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> You're using a very old version of the app. Please install a fresh copy once more and it will resolve your issue


Thanks!!


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 31, 2021)

Looks like it will take six hours to download. Guess i'll be going to bed. 

One thing I'm not sure about is that I got a serial number for Pulse, is that the same one I use for Native Access? I didn't see any others in the emails I received.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Ordered the Horn Duo aka Dimwit Bundle!
> 
> Thanks @StraightAheadSamples ❤️
> That concluded my spring shopping spree.
> Now, excuse me while I’m off to Ableton!


Congrats Doc! Did you end up getting BHCT and AltSS as well during your shopping spree?


----------



## pulsedownloader (May 31, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Looks like it will take six hours to download. Guess i'll be going to bed.
> 
> One thing I'm not sure about is that I got a serial number for Pulse, is that the same one I use for Native Access? I didn't see any others in the emails I received.


Same key works for both systems yep


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Congrats Doc! Did you end up getting BHCT and AltSS as well during your shopping spree?


I bought these items over the course of the past couple days / weeks:

- 8Dio Deep Studio Solo Quartet
- 8Dio EverWave and a bunch of Blendstruments
- Sonixinema Saxophone Explorations
- Sound Dust Saxomaphonium
- Have Instruments Sax Fury
[I want to do a big saxophone sample video one day]
- yesterday: Spitfire BHCT (downloading as we speak)
- Karoryfer Samples Black Sea Kemenche (awesome by the way!)
- today: Tracktion f'em 11 OP FM synth (which I have been waiting for for literally more than a year)
- today: SA Dimwit Bundle

So yeah. In my defense, I did skip AltSS 
I won't buy new stuff until it's BF unless it is Infinite Strings - I am psyched about of all my new VIs. Tenor Colossus may be the coolest of the entire bunch! I have no doubt it is the one with the coolest scripting!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 31, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Looks like it will take six hours to download. Guess i'll be going to bed.
> 
> One thing I'm not sure about is that I got a serial number for Pulse, is that the same one I use for Native Access? I didn't see any others in the emails I received.


Yes it’s the same key.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 31, 2021)

jon wayne said:


> I am having server issues with sax but not trumpet. Overload issue?


We enabled a feature that should improve your download speed in the next 20 minutes or so. Try it again and let me know.


----------



## BillBo (May 31, 2021)

Is there something I need to do? I just tried paying via PayPal but when submitted the page doesn't redirect back to straightaheadsamples.com, but just a blank white page. There are 2 identical payments listed in PayPal for Preauthorization $xx.xx USD. On May 31, 2021, $xx.xx USD was preauthorized for a purchase on your card xx-xxxx. If it isn’t completed or it’s completed for a different amount, any pending amounts will drop off, usually within a day.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 31, 2021)

BillBo said:


> Is there something I need to do? I just tried paying via PayPal but when submitted the page doesn't redirect back to straightaheadsamples.com, but just a blank white page. There are 2 identical payments listed in PayPal for Preauthorization $xx.xx USD. On May 31, 2021, $xx.xx USD was preauthorized for a purchase on your card xx-xxxx. If it isn’t completed or it’s completed for a different amount, any pending amounts will drop off, usually within a day.


DM’ing you


----------



## heisenberg (May 31, 2021)

I have a very random way of viewing this site. I ignore lots of threads and them stumble on one that has been going on for quite some time and kick myself for not paying attention. This is one of them...

I just listened to the tenor sax promo vid and am presently picking myself up off the floor. Heavens to Mergatroid that is good!


----------



## rrichard63 (May 31, 2021)

Garlu said:


> @StraightAheadSamples : it'd be great to add the option to specify the email where you get links/purchase confirmation, since I use a paypal separated email ...


Closely related to this, it would be useful to have an account log in link on your front page. My Straight Ahead Samples licenses are all linked to my PayPal address -- which is not my preference -- because I have not been aware that the site has user accounts.


----------



## Garlu (May 31, 2021)

Is the minimun version of kontakt 6.4.2 needed (according to the website)? I have that specific one installed, and can't see the Tenor Colossus Library on the libraries tab (it's already registered at Native Access). The xml looks like it says 6.5.0 required? 🤷🏻‍♀️

The trumpet works great!!! 

Please, make it 6.4.2 for the sax as well.


----------



## BezO (May 31, 2021)

I too wish SAS allowed for user accounts.


----------



## BillBo (May 31, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> DM’ing you


Super Fast response from SA! I was able to finish the purchase and can't wait to use Tenor Colossus!


----------



## X-Bassist (May 31, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> We enabled a feature that should improve your download speed in the next 20 minutes or so. Try it again and let me know.


The Website and all the threads still say coming soon. Let use know when it's no longer coming soon.


----------



## Mellowstu (May 31, 2021)

Purchased and just playing around with it. There seems to be a loud clicking noise on some of the articulations, especially the scoop. It may just be the key click sound but it's way too loud and I don't see a way to turn it down. Other than that, sounds great!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (May 31, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> The Website and all the threads still say coming soon. Let use know when it's no longer coming soon.


Fixed. It is indeed available now.


----------



## Bereckis (May 31, 2021)

Congratulations on your two great libraries Tenorsax and Trumpet!

As a saxophonist, this would be the first saxophone library they could probably slip me on jazz recordings without me noticing right away.

In contrast to classical music, the instrument sound in jazz is individually much more pronounced.

I recognize many saxophonists by the combination of sound. articulation and playing style. With vocals, this would be even clearer.

That's why I was previously convinced that you can't create a virtual saxophonist.

As a non-trumpet player, I already found your previous library convincing.

I wish you much success!


----------



## dflood (May 31, 2021)

After playing around with it for about 30 minutes I have to say I'm loving the sound. A great addition for jazz combos. Nice work @StraightAheadSamples !


----------



## prodigalson (May 31, 2021)

Not really writing much cool jazz these days but will buy this just because Birth of the Trumpet is so good and I think this developer deserves a lot of support for really trying to push the boundaries of sampling and not being afraid to go all in on potentially niche instruments. 

BTW, their Bongos and Congas library is fantastic. Not just for salsa and other latin styles but also found great use on some Nelson Riddle inspired big band projects.


----------



## cnogradi (Jun 1, 2021)

I could not find any loyalty discount email from SAS though I do own BOT. I got the Colossal announcement with the 15% off but nothing else. Was this suppose to be a separate email with a discount code?


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes, you should have received a discount code. Indeed, you should have received it twice. My first one got lost in Gmail somehow and I could only surface it by searching for the email. But the second email showed up yesterday normally.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 1, 2021)

cnogradi said:


> I could not find any loyalty discount email from SAS though I do own BOT. I got the Colossal announcement with the 15% off but nothing else. Was this suppose to be a separate email with a discount code?


Yes, it's a discount code in a separate email. It was sent to the email address you used to pay for Birth of the Trumpet, which might be different from the one you used to subscribe to their mailing list.


----------



## cnogradi (Jun 1, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Yes, it's a discount code in a separate email. It was sent to the email address you used to pay for Birth of the Trumpet, which might be different from the one you used to subscribe to their mailing list.


Ah yes, I now see it in the email I used for paypal in the spam folder. $20 coupon! Thanks for pointing in the right direction!


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 2, 2021)

Garlu said:


> Is the minimun version of kontakt 6.4.2 needed (according to the website)? I have that specific one installed, and can't see the Tenor Colossus Library on the libraries tab (it's already registered at Native Access). The xml looks like it says 6.5.0 required? 🤷🏻‍♀️


Same here. The library wasn't showing in 6.4.2. I just updated Kontakt to 6.5.3 and that fixed the problem.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 4, 2021)

When is the intro price up to?


----------



## axb312 (Jun 5, 2021)

axb312 said:


> When is the intro price up to?


@StraightAheadSamples ...


----------



## mojamusic (Jun 7, 2021)

I used Piano in Blue, Straight Ahead! Bass, Birth of Trumpet, Tenor Colossus, Premier Samples Drum Tree. I like the sound of the Horns when I reduce the overall velocity to -17 in Logic Pro. I was going for the Joe Lovano feel!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Jun 7, 2021)

axb312 said:


> @StraightAheadSamples ...


At least another week or so. I reserve the right to change my mind, but you've got some time. I will definitely let everyone know before it's going to expire.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> At least another week or so. I reserve the right to change my mind, but you've got some time. I will definitely let everyone know before it's going to expire.


Hi @StraightAheadSamples
Will the loyalty pricing for people that are BOT users purchasing TC stay in place after the introduction period or will these prices also end when the intro period expires?
Thanks


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Jul 9, 2021)

instead of moving 4 beats could we use a time shift plugin so the midi data will not be out of alignment?


----------

